# IMon Display als OEM kaufen



## DMHas (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auf der Suche nach einem Display für meine defektes HTPC-Display (  Medion S4500 HTPC ) bin. Aber für mich die Variante mit 5 1/4 Einschub  nicht in Frage kommt. Weiß jemand wo ich ein solches Display zu kaufen  bekomme ?

Dieses meine z.B.

Ein Shop aus Deutschland wäre mir lieber ....

Danke!

Grüße DMHas


----------



## rebel4life (3. März 2012)

2004 LCD Display USB (Edition I) Smartie module PC Case | eBay
Eisgold.de > Sonstige > Futaba MDM166A USB VFD Display
Sale for CU20045SCPB-W5J-N13 (Display Module with Connector)
Noritake Itron - USB Product Support

Hab allerdings nicht geprüft ob die Händler seriös sind. 

Bei ebay bist du allerdings über PayPal so halbwegs abgesichert.

Ein HD44780 kann man leicht über USB ansteuern, wenn es ein VFD sein soll kannst du dir auch mal alte Kassenhardware anschauen, da bekommst du mit Glück günstig ein VFD für RS232.


----------



## Joel-92 (3. März 2012)

Gibt es solche Displays auch für einen 3,5 oder 5,25 Einbauschacht?


----------

